# Can you guess what this is?



## Big Bully (Jul 12, 2008)

I just wondered if anyone could guess what this picture is. And wanted feedback on this picture. Thanks. :mrgreen:


----------



## bigalbest (Jul 12, 2008)

It almost looks like rocks in water, but I'm sure I'm wrong.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 12, 2008)

Cow liver.


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 12, 2008)

Close, but yeah you are a little off.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 12, 2008)

Would it be unethical if I hit on you in your own thread?


----------



## bigalbest (Jul 12, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes. Good guess bigalbest. It could be cow heart.


----------



## jeroen (Jul 12, 2008)

Apple or pear on sirup?


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 12, 2008)

is it the fingers of those people you kidnapped Meg?

photo seems a bit soft to me


----------



## jeroen (Jul 12, 2008)

callemaris?


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 12, 2008)

French fries


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 12, 2008)

spicy pickled eyeball


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 12, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> is it the fingers of those people you kidnapped Meg?
> 
> photo seems a bit soft to me


 

Shhhhh don't tell, nobody knows about _THOSE _people....



toofpaste said:


> Would it be unethical if I hit on you in your own thread?


 
Yeah probably... lol


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 12, 2008)

Easy_Target said:


> spicy pickled eyeball


 

Spicy pickled eyeball? Which creepy dungeon are you hiding out in..


----------



## O'Rork (Jul 12, 2008)

The gray matter? If I only had a brain!


----------



## underOATH2220 (Jul 12, 2008)

are they mushrooms?


----------



## sarallyn (Jul 12, 2008)

my life.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 12, 2008)

My vote is  maybe snot?


----------



## Analog (Jul 12, 2008)

Fish livers!


----------



## icassell (Jul 12, 2008)

potatos and onions?


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 12, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Spicy pickled eyeball? Which creepy dungeon are you hiding out in..


Asian food market. :er:


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 12, 2008)

The suspense is killing me. Really.


----------



## matt-l (Jul 13, 2008)

Cod toungs?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm going to go ahead and guess fried peanut & jelly butter swamwiches:er:


does anyone else thing the finch in Bigalbest's avatar looks like it got speared on the fence?


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 13, 2008)

they kinda look like swim bladders... hehe I have seen grosser things in some of the more "exotic" grocery stores here in Stockholm, like lamb testicles... yummy! uke-rig:


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow you guys are thinking too hard.. lol

It is just Koolaid on ice that hasn't been stirred yet. hahaha


----------



## icassell (Jul 13, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Wow you guys are thinking too hard.. lol
> 
> It is just Koolaid on ice that hasn't been stirred yet. hahaha



Wow ... never would have guessed that in a million years!  Thanks!


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 13, 2008)

Ice is too hard... but fingers, livers, eyeballs and swim bladders everyone has on hand.. hahahahaha


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 13, 2008)

Strangely shaped ice. Must be a US thing.


----------



## matt-l (Jul 13, 2008)

well....it looks like the ice has veins in it!


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 13, 2008)

matt-l said:


> well....it looks like the ice has veins in it!


 

That is because there is the colored water behind the ice. And then having the powder of the red and blue Koolaid makes it look cool...  :greenpbl:


----------



## underOATH2220 (Jul 13, 2008)

haha wow.. i see it now...


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 13, 2008)

Can I hit on you now?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 13, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Ice is too hard... but fingers, livers, eyeballs and swim bladders everyone has on hand.. hahahahaha



Well technically we don't know what all is put into Kool-aid ingredients so there could be swim bladders or eyeballs in  it.


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 14, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> Can I hit on you now?


 
You can hit on me all you want.. I'm flattered..




C677T said:


> Well technically we don't know what all is put into Kool-aid ingredients so there could be swim bladders or eyeballs in it.


 

Hey I know guys can be gross but I don't think my husband put eyeballs into the Koolaid.. I could have sworn it was just sugar, and that packet of stuff.. But who knows, the flavor could come from the different color of eyeballs crushed into powder...


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 14, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> You can hit on me all you want.. I'm flattered..


----------

